# New and in need of hope



## Dreamforme (May 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone

New here and my first post so I do apologise if I am going over old ground here

I am 34 and my oh is 33 we are getting married in 4 weeks (eek) however have been TTC for 2.5 years now, got referred and had bloods taken last July, I was devastated with the results to say the least my AMH level is really low 1.50 which puts me in the nohope.com section, I have a very regular cycle of 31 days and OV regulary, during my scan my dr said I had lots of craters wherevthe eggs will be developed so that looked promising, oh sa sample came back and he is fine

Worried as I have read the older you are the likelihood of the AMH level dropping is even more likely. Unfortunately we cannot afford IVF just yet due to the wedding and other finances, we are not eligible for funding either due to my oh having a child with his ex

So until a time comes where we can afford IVF I am hoping for a miracle and fall pregnant naturally. Does anyone have a similar situation to me?

Am I being silly have I really got no chance of conceiving naturally??

Sorry for the gabble and thank you for reading


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi *Dreamforme*,

Congrats on your first, of what I'm sure will be many!, posts on FF - you're definitely on the right site for help, reassurance and advice!

Sorry to hear though that you've been having a hard time of it ttc .

I didn't ever have my AMH tested, but suspect it's quite low, as my FSH was all over the shot - ranging from good to terrible - and when we did our cycle of ICSI (I was also 34 at the time), I responded so badly to simming that I had to stop and start the cycle all over again on the highest dose of the stimming drug they could give me. I still responded badly, which did suggest a problem with my egg reserves, but we finally managed to get 5 eggs, 2 of which fertilised and developed normally and survived to be transferred 3 days later. And from this we got our BFP! Unfortunately, I had an early miscarriage, but we have since gone on to have a surprise natural BFP, against all the odds, considering our initial diagnosis of rather severe MF and subsequent discovery of my presumably low egg reserves.

So, it does go to show that it really does only take one and that all is not lost . I appreciate not everyone strikes as lucky as we have (if only it could "just happen" for all the lovely ladies on here ), but there really is still hope for you to conceive your own natural miracle, and every chance of any fertility treatment working for you .

Keep believing ,

xxx


----------



## Dreamforme (May 16, 2012)

Hi Honor77

Thank you so much for your reply and what an amazing storey, huge congratulations to you  

I am still very hopeful, I was prehaps naive before and did not track if I OV, however have done for the past 2 months and sad as it seems I get all excited when that smiley face pops up

I heard DHEA is good for ladies with a low AMH, I have emailed my consultant to ask his opinion on this

Fingers crossed I get a happy outcome before having to secome to IVF


----------



## madeleineus (Mar 12, 2011)

Dream-----Read my post to Princess Peach on her "just don't know what to do" thread. Feel free to message me if you have any questions


----------

